# Hymer 675sl problems



## How (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so here goes.

I have a 675sl, left hand drive. Originally purchased from Durrwang I believe. I purchased it when it was almost one year old from a local dealer. We took it down to Spain for 2 weeks, returning yesterday. Had a few problems:

1. Main cabin door handle snapped off.
2. Whilst on the move, the drop down bed ladder come flying out of its stowage point and damaged the table top. (almost decapitating my eldest son in the process, that will teach him for playing on his psp instead of paying attention to the scenery!)
3. Sog cassette toilet sliding cover, located at top of cassette, does not spring back into place when the cassette is removed for cleaning.
4. Intercooler fan comes on when hot and is extremely noisy.

Obviously, the van is still under warranty (only 2 years though because an import?). Any tips on what to do next?

Many thanks in anticipation.

H


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How said:


> 1. Main cabin door handle snapped off.
> 2. Whilst on the move, the drop down bed ladder come flying out of its stowage point and damaged the table top. (almost decapitating my eldest son in the process, that will teach him for playing on his psp instead of paying attention to the scenery!)
> 3. Sog cassette toilet sliding cover, located at top of cassette, does not spring back into place when the cassette is removed for cleaning.
> 4. Intercooler fan comes on when hot and is extremely noisy.
> H


1. No experience of door handle . . try :- 
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/index.html
2. We 'store' the short ladder actually on the mattress when the bed is raised up.
3. For toilet spares try :-
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/water/Thetford_Cassette$$6.aspx
BTW - the sliding cover is Thetford not SOG


----------



## 114487 (Jul 17, 2008)

How said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post so here goes.
> 
> I have a 675sl, left hand drive. Originally purchased from Durrwang I believe. I purchased it when it was almost one year old from a local dealer. We took it down to Spain for 2 weeks, returning yesterday. Had a few problems:
> 
> ...


hi this is lee from edgehill motorhomes

the main handle on the door should be covered under warranty though hymer (there is a problem with them breaking we have replaced 3 so far), if it was first supplied by durrwangs then contact ulrich durrwang he should be able to short that out for you.
the intercooler fan will be under warranty though mercedes benz commercial dealer they will have your vehicles chassis number on there data base contact your nearest dealer and book it in.
the ladder for the pulldown bed don`t just fly out it could not have been fitted back correctly in the front panel of the pull down bed, the damage to the table top won`t be covered under hymer warranty.
with the problem with the tiolet cassette contact thetford they might be able to help you out.
best regards
lee


----------



## How (Feb 9, 2007)

Just thought I would let everyone know. I have managed to get everything fixed and a little more besides. I took the van up to Peter Hambilton of Hambilton Engineering in Preston. Excellent service and very nice people.


----------

